# can rats have tea?



## atomik9274 (Sep 22, 2013)

just like the title can rats have tea and if so which kinds. i don't drink the bagged stuff from the stores i buy loose leaf tea and brew it myself. right now i have a black tea called cacao mint black and a Rooibos called white chocolate peppermint. of course i would let it cool down first before i served it to them


----------



## RedFraggle (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd only give them decaffeinated if at all. I'd also avoid green tea because in addition to the caffeine it can be quite high in contaminants.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been wondering that also. I drink chamomile tee (it says with honey and vanilla in it to) and give it to them now and then. It has no caffeine in it.


----------



## abbeyjewel (Oct 10, 2013)

I used to work in a tea shop and I'm a self proclaimed tea snob (sorry... ). The reason rats can't have coffee is because of caffeine, and tea can have as much or more caffeine than a cup of coffee. Depending on the tea of course. So I would say no to all tea, 


"Herbal" tea isn't really Tea in the sense that it isn't the camellia sinensis plant. (White, green, oolong, black, and pu-erh are camellia sinensis). Herbal teas such as chamomile and roibos are a different plant all together and do not technically count as tea. You could heat up water, put star bursts in it and call it "herbal tea". In those cases, it depends. I would look up the plant and see if rats can have that plant at all first. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

